# Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail 2013 Schedule



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

April 14th Indian Lake 

May 11th Buckeye Lake (Saturday)

June 16th Alum Creek

July 14th CJ Brown Reservoir

October 5th, 6th Indian Lake Championship ( Saturday and Sunday )


Dates are permit dependent.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Permits have been granted and the dates are now set.

Hope to see everyone at the first event along with some new faces.
If you are on the fence about fishing saugeye tournaments, come check it out or visit the website. www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't wait for the buckeye tourney , meet and greet with all most members and cold miller light.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

We still have some spots left for new teams , hope to see some new face's this year.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Only 46 more days until season opener-come on spring...


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Thatsalimit said:


> April 14th Indian Lake
> 
> May 11th Buckeye Lake (Saturday)
> 
> ...


,

Thatsalimit,

who won the Indian Lake Tourney ? Where can I find out some details?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think we will have results posted on our website on Tuesday or wednesday


----------

